# ICD-10 vs Older Dr



## Sandra Fender (Apr 19, 2013)

I work in a pretty small office, the doctors are old school and don't really understand what really is going to happen.  The office manager and I have talked about this and we just can't seem to get the doctors onboard yet.  I am getting very nervous cause they will not pay for any of these webinars or training.  I have found a few free ones that I am going to be attending but can anyone give me suggestions on how to get what I need with doctors that are old school....plz help


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 19, 2013)

download the ICD-10 Guidelines they are free, and I wouold suggest a code book to learn all that you can about these codes before next year.  I have found the Channel publishing codebook to be the least expensive of all the ICD-10 Codebooks and very easy to understand. It was running around $59 but it may be a little bit more now.


----------



## VernonS (Apr 20, 2013)

*Take Control*

You need to take control and manage your manager (doctors ). 

Use the free code conversion tools to see what the changes will really look like when you enter the codes most frequently used by your practice. Make a chart to show the doctors. Contact your EMR or practice management software vendor to get information on what their plans are and what will be expected of your practice. Contact your local AAPC group to see if there are practices similar to yours and, if so, what are they doing to prepare. Use the ICD-10 Will Change Everything graphic available free on the AAPC website as a tool to organize your thoughts on the impact on your practice.

You have to not only raise the issue, you have to present an organized path to the goal. You have to lead.


----------



## Sandra Fender (Apr 23, 2013)

thank you both...I will look into those places.  My manager is just as fustrated as I am, she has tried many time to talk to them about it. Maybe is I have some detailed information I can get them to understand.  I have already gotten a book but really haven't have much chance to read it.  They were months behind when I started.
Thank You


----------



## Sandra Fender (Apr 24, 2013)

I am having trouble finding the [icd-10 will change everything graphic, could you point me in the right place to find it


----------



## VernonS (Apr 25, 2013)

*Page With ICD-10 Graphic*

Try this:

https://www.aapc.com/ICD-10/office-map/index.aspx


----------



## mhanson1 (Apr 29, 2013)

You can see the ICD-10 here:
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd/icd10cm.htm#10update

Hope that helps.

Michelle


----------

